# Savage Arms .17 HMR Heavy Barrel



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

My birthday is coming up this Friday and I was at a local sporting goods store and had been trying to decide between a 10/22 and .17 HMR and it just so happened that they had the heavy barrel in stock. I looked at it, held it and said sh** why not. After engineering the old scope of my Marlin 22 that had been stolen onto the rails it was outside we go to try and sight it in. The first thing that I noticed is the ACCUtrigger, I am in love with this trigger. The second thing I noticed is how smoothly the bolt cycles. I have had bolt actions before it seemed as if I were fighting them. And finally even though this is the heavy barrel model free floating in the stock it is extremely easy to hold steady, and in a moments notice with almost no noise at all the first round was off and in the dirt. No recoil and after shooting a 410 with an 18 inch barrel and my MKII this thing is almost like a whisper. I am using Remington magnum load hollow points with ballistic tips. After getting her pretty close at 50 yards it became more and more apparent that the five round mag could become somewhat of an annoyance. Obviously I am not going to cause havoc and mayhem with a bolt action and have been searching for three days to find something with a larger capacity but all I could find of course was larger capacity for Ruger rotary mags.


----------

